# Striped Bark Scorpion Care



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

A fellow teacher brought in a scorpion that was a stow away on some car parts from Mexico that his buddy ordered. I've been able to ID it as a striped bark scoprion and wondered if any one here had any recommendations as far as substrate or other care pointers (I've kept Emperors before, but realize this guy is better left unhandled). I have some vermiculite and Bed-A-Beast available and was planning on using a Discovery BioSphere Terrarium to house it since it has a nice cave, digital humidity/temperature gauge, and can be turned easily for viewing...but I could also use a Kritter Keeper or 5 1/2 gallon tank.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26261
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/c_vittatus.php

I'll see if I have my Scorpion book here and if there's any information on them.


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out www.arachnoboards.com ~ Rex


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

don't bark scorpions have a very potent venom?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

There sting definitely packs a punch so respect needs to be given however they are not one of the truly dangerous scorpions.


----------

